# First chainsaw milling.



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

About 2 years after getting the Granberg Alaska chainsaw mill...I finally actually used it!

Our church was cutting down some raggedy pines and was offering the wood free, so I asked for the bottom 8' of the two largest. We painted the ends and then came out the next Saturday and milled them where they were since they were too heavy to be lifted into our truck (by hand).





























Humorously, I don't have any pics of the cut planks which are now sitting under our polebarn in a pretty stickered stack. We still have to do the other log and then I'll provide the pics.

We got I think either 4 or 5 planks out of the log, some 1 1/2" thick, some 2".

I used my Husqvarna 455 Rancher with a 20" bar and a standard normal chain, mainly because I didn't want to go through the hassle or cost of getting a ripping chain until I tried a normal one. It WAS slow cutting, but not unreasonable. I measured it at one point as going about 1 1/2" in 5 seconds. It took about 6+ minutes for each cut. I changed the chain only once.

I cut the initial slab off and then rotated the log for the rest of the cuts, mainly just because otherwise the bar was not going to make it through the log, which I'd put at about 20" diameter or so.

Overall I'm pleased. We don't have any plans for the pine yet, which is good since it will take so long to dry. They are certainly nice thick boards.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

they look good man.


----------



## ibpdew (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice job. Will the initial success make you purchase a ripping chain?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I'm not sure that it would. I guess I'd be interested if it went significantly faster, but most things I read just indicated it gives a smoother surface after the cut, which isn't a goal for me.

At the same time... This was pine. I've got some cherry I'll be trying next and if that takes forever then I may have to reconsider. The cherry log isn't nearly as large or long, though.

I think I'm leaning towards making a picnic table with this wood, once it is dry.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Very cool! I've been dreaming of a chainsaw milling setup like this, but haven't pulled the trigger. I still resort to freehand milling smaller stuff.

Mind if I ask how much you have in terms of the saw and mill costs?


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Well, it would just be the cost of the chainsaw ($400 @ Lowes, I believe) and the mill, which I can't remember how much that was, but I believe I got it from Northern Tool (I had some kind of gift card).


----------



## knot head (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice, how did you fasten the rails?

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I have some 90 deg metal brackets on the two cross pieces, so I can screw it straight down into the log. However, on that log, the bark was thicker than my screws, so it wouldn't hold. The rails were already pretty stable on top, so I just asked the Mrs. to hold it steady and that worked good enough.


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

nice. i have been thinking of getting one of these mills


----------

